

I developed this website, now who wants to be my co-founder? - jerryj
http://bizspeaking.com/

======
jerryj
Hi, my name is Jerry Ji, sole founder of Bizspeaking.com. Bizspeaking is a
social network connecting shoppers. In other words, it's like a Twitter for
shoppers. I developed the website <http://bizspeaking.com/> mostly in my spare
time. It's a Python (Pyramid), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Solr stack.
AngelList profile <http://angel.co/bizspeaking>

I'm looking for full-time co-founder, preferably someone who complements me
with deep US connections. About myself: I've made a self assessment pie at
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6612298/jerryji_self_assessment.png> (following Steve
Blank's "Hiring – Easy as Pie" <http://steveblank.com/2011/08/22/hiring-easy-
as-pie/>).

Feel free to shoot me an email (address in my profile) on anything, and please
bear with me if I don't reply immediately because we are in different time
zones.

